
Remove Power - ApolloRising
Hi - I have a 30000 mAh battery that outputs via a USB port. I need a magsaf2 2 connector on the other end of USB connector.<p>Any ideas on where to get a cable such as this so I can have backup power on VERY long flights and hiking trips to help avoid running out of power.<p>Custom cable creation is an option but I don&#x27;t know where to start.
======
MrBra
Did you try on Reddit, posting in some specialized subreddit?

